# Australien



## Heimutt-Monster (24. Oktober 2003)

#:&nbsp;&nbsp; 

Hallo Freunde, 

ich fliege im Januar 2004 nach Australien und will versuchen, mir einen alten Anglertraum zu erfüllen: einen Black oder Blue Marlin fangen! Ich weiß: kostet Geld. Aber wenn man schon mal dort ist, kommt's wohl nicht mehr auf ein paar Scheine mehr an... 

Deshalb hab' ich nach sorgfältiger Wahl via Internet in Cairns die "Sea Baby IV" / Skipper: Ross Finlayson gebucht. Meine Fragen: Hat schon mal jemand mit&nbsp; diesem Boot oder Skipper gefischt? Falls ja: Mit welchem Erfolg? Antworten bitte hier oder an: j.diebaecker@t-online.de

Gruß und Dank,

&nbsp;


----------



## Baramundi (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Heimutt-Monster,

ich war zwar schon in Cairns mit dem Boot draussen, allerdings nicht Big-Game. Hab dort allerdings mit ein paar Leuten geredet bezüglich Big-Game und die haben sich eher "durchschnittlich" dazu geäußert, ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob die repräsentativ waren. 

Wenn Du down under bist, würde ich es auf jeden Fall von Darwin aus auf Barramundi versuchen. Ein tolles Erlebnis!!!!

Perti Heil und grüß mir die Kangooroos,

Bara


----------



## Heimutt-Monster (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Bara,

Dank für Deine Antwort. Ja, Barramundi-Fischen werd' ich wohl auch. Aber das Marlin-Fischen vor dem Barrier Reef muss zu bestimmten Zeiten - von Oktober bis Dezember (Black Marlin) bzw. Januar bis März (Blue Marlin) - wirklich große Klasse sein. Die meisten Big-Game-Rekorde dieser beiden Arten (weit über 1000 lbs.) wurden dort unten aufgestellt. Man braucht natürlich neben einem guten Skipper auch Glück. Dieses Jahr in der Bay of Islands (Neuseeland) hatte ich's leider nicht. Vielleicht klappt's ja anno 2004 down under.

Weiß sonst jemand 'was zum Thema, speziell zur "Sea Baby IV"?
Heimutt-Monster wäre dankbar.


----------



## Dorschi (25. Oktober 2003)

*Neuseeland*

Hallo Heimutt!
Fahre dieses Jahr über den Jahreswechsel nach Neuseeland.
Wollte auch mal biggamen!
Kannst Du mir was empfehlen oder irgendwovon abraten?

Grüße vom Dorschi


----------



## Dorschi (25. Oktober 2003)

Übrigens Heimutt
Wilkommen nochmal im Club!
Und entschuldigt, daß ich von Eurem eigentlichen Thema abweiche.
Sorry


----------



## Heimutt-Monster (26. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Dorschi,

ich war im Januar/Februar 2003 vier Wochen in Neuseeland - auf Rundreise-Tour (mit Ehefrau, also wenig Angeln). Gefischt habe ich einen Tag in der Bay of Islands auf Marlin, weil ich das immer probiere, wenn ich an einem aussichtsreichen Platz bin. Marlin-Charterboote für diesen Zweck gibt's in der Bay insgesamt 18 - Januar ist Hochsaison, so dass sich Vorbuchen empfiehlt, wenn Du nur wenig Zeit hast. Die meisten Boote gehen von Paihia aus, Preise erfragen oder buchen kann man im örtlichen Tourist-Office am allgemeinen Anleger in der Ortsmitte. Für ein anständiges Marlin-Boot, das mit 4 bis 5 schweren und meist einer weiteren kleineren Rute (auf Thunfisch) schleppt, musst Du für den ganzen 8-Stunden-Tag mit umgerechnet etwa 500 bis 700 Euro rechnen (zu dividieren durch die Zahl der Angler). Verhandele über den Preis! Billig ist die Sache nicht, aber im Januar/Februar dort ziemlich aussichtsreich. Das Wochenende, an dem ich dort war, fingen den ersten Tag von 12 auslaufenden Booten 2 einen Marlin, am nächsten Tag von 18 Auslaufenden drei einen. 5 bis 6 zu 1 ist eine gute Quote, mehr kannst Du nicht erwarten! Als Beifang gibt's auf der kleinen Angel meist etliche (kleinere) Thune - ich hatte fünf.

Falls Du in Neuseeland am Süßwasser-Fischen interessiert bist: In manchen Flüssen der Südinsel (um Christchurch) gibt's gute Forellen, in den Seen der Nordinsel, zum Beispiel im Lake Taupo, große Regenbogner (mit Glück bis zu 10 Pfund). Guides mit Boot, Gerät und Angelerlaubnis charterst Du am besten (z. B. im Tourist-Office in Taupo); 6 Stunden kosten nach meiner Erinnerung um 130 Euro, ich sah Leute, die an einem Vormittag 5 - 6 Forellen (bis 6 Pfund) gefangen hatten, hab's aber nicht selbst  probiert.

Auf der Südinsel gibt's in manchen Flüssen und Seen (z. B. im Lake Wakatipu bei Queenstown) die berühmten, weil oberarmdicken neuseeländischen Aale. Ich sah Exemplare, die bis zu 20 Pfund hatten, der Fangrekord im Wakatipu steht angeblich bei über 70 Pfund.  Gefangen wird mit steifen Ruten, 60-er Schnur, am besten sind angeblich Kaninchendärme als Köder. Wenn Du dazu etwas wissen willst, wende Dich an den Reiseveranstalter Uwe Onken (schönen Gruß von mir); er hat zwei Mal eine Anglerreise dorthin geführt, weiß also, wo und wie's geht, hat auch ein beeindruckendes Video von den Viechern gedreht.

Ich hoffe, ich hab' Dir etwas weiter geholfen.

Für heute: Petri-Heil!


----------



## Dorschi (26. Oktober 2003)

Heimutt Besten Dank!
War auch anfang des Jahres dort.
War allerdings nur einmal draußen auf red snapper und trevally.
War lustig und lecker Fisch wurde gefangen.
Ansonsten habe ich einen Tauchkurs gemacht und auch sonst viel Spaß gehabt. Und ich mussssssssssssss wieder hin. 27.12. 06.23 Uhr geht der Flieger. Wieder 3 Wochen.
Viele Grüße vom Neuseelandverrückten Dorschi:z :z :z :z :z


----------

